# Newbie



## albertaoutbacker (Mar 5, 2007)

hey all just saying hi! new outback 31rqs owner here, just got it home today, can't wait for our snow to leave to take it out. By the way I am writing all the way from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada!!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Zoo!

But the animals are really respectful, helpful and possess a pretty quick wit!

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome albertaoutbacker to the best forum on the web!

Not only are we a friendly and informative bunch, we also have quite a few Canadian members, eh?









Dan


----------



## max86 (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome!!









Congrats. on your trailer. I have to wait 4-6weeks for my 26kbrs







but I have been seaching for over a year so what's another month.

This is a great place with alot of good info.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,







and congratulations on your new home away from home.


----------



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi there. we are also from Alberta and are picking up opur 30RLS this thursday, Can't wait for it!! Also can't wait for all our snow to melt so we can get up to our lake lot at Slave Lake , Have a great season.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi albertaoutbacker
















Outbackers.com! 

AND Congrats on your new 31rqs!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there, welcome to the family. If you want to get to know us better there are some threads on how we chose our screen names and where we are from. They are fun to read.
Bob
Here is one of them.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=3009&hl=


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I had the pleasure of visiting Edmonton in February a few years back and here is what I remember: The Biggest Mall in the World, and it was @#$%& COLD!!! Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Nothing like getting the biggest one right off the bat...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome albertaoutbacker to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 31RQS

Don


----------



## albertaoutbacker (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah it is a little bigger and more money than we had planned but just fell inlove and could not see any other type which came close!!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome Alberta!

Another Canadian around here is always a good thing. Can't wait to make it west with the Outback someday.

Have Fun.

Wayne


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, albertaoutbacker!*








Welcome aboard, and congratulations on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard, eh! Great fishing in Canada. Wish I could visit. Maybe one year.
Glad you joined us!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATS and WELCOME









You picked the best Outback









Now, for the important stuff....what inside did you pick and what are you towing with


----------

